# Miller Eng. EL lamp problem..



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

To start I want to say I've been using the Miller Engineering EL lamp signs for years how and been happy with them.

But today I had something unexpected happen with the sign I was working on to replace one that was damaged some time ago.
It's a custom design using the experimenter kit I bought years ago. the one you get the blank EL panel and it's up to you to make a design on it. The first one I made years ago and it only failed due to missing handling in my last move and I just finally decided to re do it.

the project is simply a EL lamp with a laser printed clear label on it, and the finishing touch it to seal the edges and pins with flat black Badger acrylic paint. Here's where it gets bad.. apparently there was a couple spots the paint went on thick and was not dry when I powered it up for the first time.
a few sparked and a bit of smokes from one edges and between the pins. So I let it sit a few hours and got more sparks from the spot between the pins, on closer examination, I seen the a hole burned through the panel between the pins and a bit of debris was the source of the sparking now.

So I cleaned the hole of the debris and the sign seems to be operating ok now with no more sparks, smoke or smells. And I plan to let it sit over night so the existing paint can dry fully and then do a final touch up painting tomorrow. then run it on my bench a while after it's had lots of time to dry. (any more issues and I will dump it and start over)

As far as I can tell cause of the arc, etc, was the paint was still wet enough to conduct power, it was an older jar of paint and went on a bit thick, so I am guessing that was the cause..

Anyways, I was just wondering of anybody had any similar experiences or thoughts on what happened?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Paint short*



Zug said:


> To start I want to say I've been using the Miller Engineering EL lamp signs for years how and been happy with them.
> 
> But today I had something unexpected happen with the sign I was working on to replace one that was damaged some time ago.
> It's a custom design using the experimenter kit I bought years ago. the one you get the blank EL panel and it's up to you to make a design on it. The first one I made years ago and it only failed due to missing handling in my last move and I just finally decided to re do it.
> ...


Zug;

From your description, I think you got it right. Unless there just happened to be a drop of water, right in that spot, (very unlikely) I think your diagnosis is spot on. Many acrylic paints are water based. I'm not familiar with Badger. Does it thin/clean up with water? When the paint is fully dry, you could brush a tiny drop of WD-40 on the spot where it arced. Then follow up with a Q-tip soaked in alcohol. That combination will clean almost anything off almost anything. Also the "WD" in WD-40 stands for WATER DISPLACEMENT formula #40. In any case I'm glad you got it working.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

If you removed the black 'debris' there should no longer be anything to conduct between the layers .. 
At worst you may have a very small dead spot , 
The EL panels are pretty forgiving ..


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

I just had the sign powered up a few minutes with no more issues. There's light showing at the edges in a couple spots, so I'll touch that up with some paint in a bit and let it sit a day before testing again, then finally mount it.

The Badger Model Flex paint I use is water based, I've been using it for years. Unfortunately the new owner of the local hobby store isn't going to carry it and is pushing another acrylic brand. But I'm going to stick with what I know works for me and track it down some place else. It's nice because it's ready to airbrush right out of the bottle, and brushes on good too.

Once I get the new sign mounted I'll post a photo. The EL signs add a lot to a a layout I think. Of course I love neon...


----------

